# Metal frame with adjustable sights，it looks cool~



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

I have made a metal slingshot ,I named it "Crazy Power",which was improved continuously in past 3 years.Now it is a mature frame with adjustable sights,that could cover all targets within 50 meters.I made two versions，stainless steel and titanium alloy，both of them are elegant appearance and good touch feeling.

Here is a review,i shot with in 38 meters ~








  








IMG 20170313 215630




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 29, 2017




A great metal slingshot"Crazy Power" produced by GZK-CHINA.









  








IMG 20170313 215717




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 29, 2017




A great metal slingshot"Crazy Power" produced by GZK-CHINA.









  








IMG 20170313 221706




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 29, 2017




A great metal slingshot"Crazy Power" produced by GZK-CHINA.









  








IMG 20170313 222354




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 29, 2017




A great metal slingshot"Crazy Power" produced by GZK-CHINA.









  








IMG 20170317 191531




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 29, 2017


__
1



A great metal slingshot"Crazy Power" produced by GZK-CHINA.









  








IMG 20170318 212057




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 29, 2017




A great metal slingshot"Crazy Power" produced by GZK-CHINA.









  








IMG 20170318 212139




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 29, 2017




A great metal slingshot"Crazy Power" produced by GZK-CHINA.









  








IMG 20170318 212152




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 29, 2017




A great metal slingshot"Crazy Power" produced by GZK-CHINA.









  








IMG 20170319 204818




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 29, 2017




A great metal slingshot"Crazy Power" produced by GZK-CHINA.









  








IMG 20170320 222025




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 29, 2017




A great metal slingshot"Crazy Power" produced by GZK-CHINA.









  








IMG 20170320 222042




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 29, 2017




A great metal slingshot"Crazy Power" produced by GZK-CHINA.









  








IMG 20170319 204831




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 29, 2017


__
1



A great metal slingshot"Crazy Power" produced by GZK-CHINA.






More information about "Crazy Power"~https://weidian.com/i/1902142794?wfr=c&ifr=itemdetail

Welcome all kinds of suggestions for improvement，you could contact me with facebook~https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100015903367996

Thanks guys,Cheers.GZK-CHINA.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's is a awesome looking Sling shot


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats nice. Will you be selling and posting globally? I wouldn't mind one.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Could you check your PM.


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Thats nice. Will you be selling and posting globally? I wouldn't mind one.


Yes,i sell slingshots and kinds of accessories~


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I like how you wrapped that leather ,it's almost how I use electric tape!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Have not purchased a shooter in years...this may change soon.


----------



## manitasdeplomo (Oct 31, 2016)

I agree with crypter27 the wrapping looks awesome. Nice work.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What is cost of the Stainless version and shipping to UK?

Thank you.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Its like the slingshot designs from china are light years ahead of us beutiful job and the wrapping looks incredable.


----------

